# Help finding good reading material



## Fabio Targaryen (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey, I've just recently become a furry and want some good stuff to read. My only requests are that it be fantasy and have a straight love story in the point of view of a guy. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jarren (Aug 21, 2016)

Are you looking for stuff published exclusively within the fandom, or for traditionally published works? That could help people give you the results you want.


----------



## Fabio Targaryen (Aug 22, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Are you looking for stuff published exclusively within the fandom, or for traditionally published works? That could help people give you the results you want.


I'm looking for stuff published within the fandom.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't read any furry novels and I doubt I ever will, but I know one of my furry friends has find a site filled with that and it wasn't hard for him to find.

I don't know any novels that fit your exact description, but there is the Castle series by Steph Swainston which is in first person. There is a romance in the prequel and the main character is married so you can imagine that there would be some obstacles their marriage faces. It's not what you're looking for, but it is a great series.

The Year of Our War
No Present like Time
The Modern World(UK title)/Dangerous Offspring(U.S. title)
Above the Snowline(prequel)
Fair Rebel(coming out this November)


----------



## darien (Aug 24, 2016)

I've found it impossible to put down most of Greg Howell's works, including 'The Human Memoirs' which I managed to get my hands on a hardcopy of some years ago- and the various installments of his Life of Riley series. Both start off a little slow setting things up but suck you right in before you know it as you get to see characters evolve and change, meet new ones, endure trials and tribulations, etc. Great stories, don't be surprised if you look up and find several hours have passed.

They're not really love stores, It's more like action, adventure, sci-fi, and renaissance all mashed together. There are some sex scenes and a fair amount of adult humor, as well as a bit of romance. I don't know how to classify them other than being among the best fiction I've ever read.

All of his stories can be downloaded online for free at his website:
homepages.ihug.co.nz: G. Howell's Homepage Stories 1

Though if you really like them, you should consider supporting his works by purchasing them on amazon kindle, donating, or finding hardcopies on his lulu store.


----------

